# What is Tru-Stone?



## Rmartin

What is TruStone?

I've fallen in love with Trustone for pen turning. It didn't start off that way. The first blank I turned was a black with gold web. I couldn't believe how hard it was to turn. Dulled my knife after just a couple of passes. But then I turned a white with gold web and it was like butter compared to the black.

When I sell a product, I like to know all I can about that product. I've been to a dozen suppliers of Trustone pen blanks and they all have a very basic description that it is stone which is crushed and reformed with resin. I can't find who actually makes it. What type of stone is used? What kinds of minerals are used? How is it colored? Naturally?

I would like to add a card to my Trustone pens which gives a clear accurate description of Trustone, but a little more than just crushed stone with resin. Can you help me?


----------



## ed4copies

Q: what is tru-stone?


A:Apparently, explosive!


----------



## ldb2000

Good luck !!! The company that makes it is extremal secretive about it . Several on here have tried to find out but I don't think anyone found out more then "Crushed stone with resin" .


----------



## Rmartin

ed4copies said:


> Q: what is tru-stone?
> 
> 
> A:Apparently, explosive!


 
I'm sorry, I don't understand


----------



## witz1976

Yea Ed, you may want to further explain.  You mentioned something about an explosion to me too in a pm...


----------



## ed4copies

I UNDERSTAND (Not with documentation to prove it) that they had an explosion which has made it difficult to get inventory.

Consider what we "know".  If it is rocks made into fine powder, then cast, the fine powder stage would be conducive to explosion.  So, the story made sense to me.

But I can't document it, so take it at face value.


----------



## bitshird

Richard, here is a link to the company that makes it, there are two types the Pliable and the older Non pliable which contains more actual stone and less resin, and is nearly as hard as most stabilized Turquoise and harder than genuine Malachite, I used to cut many many pounds of the stuff, but Butch is right, they are pretty proprietary about their process as are most of the stabilizers in Arizona, http://www.rtresearch.net/
They are nice folks, just secretive and you really can't blame them,


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Tru stone is a product of RT Research corp of Tempe AZ. Their formula for tru-stone is a closely guarded secret. www.rtresearch.net
You might be able to get the formula for Coke easier:biggrin::tongue:.


----------



## toddlajoie

Man, They make a lot more styles than I have ever seen offered for sale...


----------



## witz1976

Todd, Go visit R&B crafts they have all those for sale as long as they are available.


----------



## Gary Zakian

Is the easier TruStone you turned the pliable kind specially made for pen makers?  Did you use HSS or carbide tipped tools?  Have you encountered any problems with sawing, drilling, or breakouts?

I have been looking at doing some TruStone turning, but have not tried it yet, so your input would be appreciated.


----------



## Rmartin

Gary Zakian said:


> Is the easier TruStone you turned the pliable kind specially made for pen makers? Did you use HSS or carbide tipped tools? Have you encountered any problems with sawing, drilling, or breakouts?
> 
> I have been looking at doing some TruStone turning, but have not tried it yet, so your input would be appreciated.


 
Generally speaking, the lighter colors are easier to turn than the darker. Regular cuting tools can be used on all, but some of the harder need a carbide to keep your sanity. I use WD40 while drilling and have found it drills easier and without chipping and melting as with some acrylics.


----------



## PenWorks

toddlajoie said:


> Man, They make a lot more styles than I have ever seen offered for sale...



Yes they make alot of styles, but only a dozen or so are the PLIABLE tru stone, which we use. The other stone they make is more for jewelry and cut with lapidary equipment. Also as most know, some of the pliable IS NOT that pliable 

Ed, I was down there after the explosion. They are damn lucky no one was injured or killed. Took out several walls. I believe it happened when they were cleaning the tanks with acetone and some vapors built up and Kabooy.


----------



## knifecut

http://www.go-authentic.com/pens/trustone-pens.html



> TruStone is a beautiful material made from a combination of crushed semi-precious stones, combined with other natural pigments and materials which are then subjected to tremendous heat and pressure. This results in a material still "hard as a rock" but workable with a lathe.


----------



## toddlajoie

Quick question for those who work with this a lo. I did one pen in the malachite variety, and I really love it, but should I have put a finish on it other than micro-mesh to 12K and then buffing? It seems to have dulled quite a bit in just a few weeks.


----------



## hewunch

Plast-x is wonderful polishes and waxes.


----------

